# starting anew



## aeronc (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi im venturing into new options with my life and would love to lve and work in greece.. Although all this is foreign to me! I have no idea where to start looking for a job or apartments - If anyone could help it would be greatly appreciated 
Many thanks aeron x


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

Aeron,
Work is extremely hard to find in Greece, especially if you do not speak Greek. What part of Greece are you considering ? What job skills do you have?


----------



## aeronc (Jul 24, 2011)

The Grocer said:


> Aeron,
> Work is extremely hard to find in Greece, especially if you do not speak Greek. What part of Greece are you considering ? What job skills do you have?


I dont speak any other languages unfortunatley  
I would consider anywhere.. A fresh start and a chance is all im looking for.  
I have previous work in waitressing, bar staff and office admin.


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

aeronc said:


> I dont speak any other languages unfortunatley
> I would consider anywhere.. A fresh start and a chance is all im looking for.
> I have previous work in waitressing, bar staff and office admin.


You will find job hunting difficult especially if you speak no Greek. Think very carefully.....however if you do decide Greece is where you want to be work perhaps would be easier in the tourist resorts (and islands) but it would be seasonal, so again take care.
I certainly would stay away from Athens & Thessaloniki, its too busy and I still think without Greek work would be virtually impossible to obtain (there are masses of young Greeks out of work competing for those jobs). 

Sorry if this seems very negative and not what you want to hear, perhaps other forum members may have other views.......


----------

